# Hello from SoCal!



## Keith-a (May 17, 2011)

New here and new to Archery in general. I have always been a gun guy, but it is getting more and more difficult to find a place to shoot, and ammo prices have sky-rocketed.
My 6 year old boy has been wanting a bow set for a while, so I finnaly got him a PSE Razorback Jr recurve. He and his brother have been having a great time with it. Now I need one. I am leaning towards a PSE X-Force or Alpine.

Found some great infor here, so I plan to stick around!

Keith,


----------



## Forest Crawler (Apr 2, 2010)

Welcome, Keith! If you are ever up near Long Beach and want to shoot, let me know. El Dorado Park has a great range. I am there plenty!

Cheers,
Al


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

WELCOME!!:welcomesign:


----------



## deerhunter81 (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome, AT is a great place, just try to ignore the bickering that will go on from time to time. Socal is a great place to get into archery, if you need anything let me know. I can atleast get you headed in the right direction! Congrats on the first bow, just shoot as many as you can, the bows will help you pick the right one for you! Both bows that you are looking at are fine bows!
Jeremy


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Keith.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome form corn country..


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## ShinJN (Apr 1, 2011)

SoCal in the house! Welcome!


----------



## pgaffney (Mar 10, 2011)

Welcome to AT! This is a great site for anyone interested in archery or hunting in general. If I can ever assist you in the area of whitetails let me know. Enjoy!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Keith-a (May 17, 2011)

Right on! Thanks for the warm welcome. 
Al, I will make it up to El Dorado park some time soon. I will reach out to you.

*Keith*


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Keith-a (May 17, 2011)

Update: I just bought a 2011 PSE Evo today = Life is Good!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome from Nor-Cal Keith!


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! yes sir! There is a ton of information on here!


----------

